# Build Desktop PC for under $300?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

So I'm thinking of building mom and dad a PC for Christmas lol...the one they have now is on it's last leg. I'll probably be looking to build something with 4GB RAM (minimum), core 2 processor, 500 GB HDD, DVD/CD reader/writer, and with onboard graphics. They already have a good monitor that works great so I probably won't be getting that. Can I build this for between $300-$400 do you think? I've never built a PC before so I'm not really up on the prices of things.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's pretty close but it can be done.
4GB of RAM is more than plenty and 2 is fine for general use.

Mobo: ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131350

CPU: Intel Celeron E3300 Wolfdale Dual Core 2.5 $52
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116264

RAM: G.SKILL (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

Hdd: WD Caviar Black 500GB $60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320

DVDRW: LG $17
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136180

Case: COOLER MASTER ELITE 335 $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161

Total $284 Windows 7 is about $100


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ahem cough cough PSU? :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That would be a good inclusion! Thanks for catching my oversight wrench!
SeaSonic S12II 620W:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096
$79.64 + $284= $363.64


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

talk about working miracles; nice work fellas !


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol thanks guys. So it looks like ill come in just under $400 which isn't too bad I think I can swing that. Anyways so basically building a pc is just a matter of finding/buying the right parts, making sure they are all compatible with one another, and putting them together then right? Then partitioning and formatting the hhd with the windows 7 disk. Oh and of course installing and updating any drivers.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Windows 7 will do most of the drivers for you, But recommend using the manufactures drivers from their web sites.

How to build a pc

There are plenty of videos on youtube on how to build a computer


----------

